
Ask HN: Governments all over the world are adding stimulus package - econcon
What it means for the layman? What effect it will have on middle class?
======
giantg2
It depends on the implementation country to country. If you follow articles on
something like Yahoo finance, you can see there are multiple opinions. There's
also the difference between fiscal policy and monetary policy. From the fiscal
policy perspective, you'll see more government spending and likely debt. This
could mean higher taxes in the future, maybe. Monetary policy is a little less
straightforward they are trying to keep markets liquid with QE and balance
inflation/deflation through various means.

